# which tape measure



## cdwoodcox

I was wondering which tape measure most guys use. I have always used stanley then I went to their fat max and for the last few years I have been using their fat max extreme. I really loved that tape measure so when my last one broke and I went to menards to purchase another imagine my disappointment when I couldn't find any:furious:. I found them on amazon ordered 2 and when they arrived today they were the fat max extreme (beast) version. A good tape if a person was strictly a framer but measuring up into off angles or ripping drywall or trimming they suck. I called stanley and was told the original extreme was no longer available:cursing:. I can see designing new products but why kill the original I see a market for both. The first pic is the one I really like. The second pic the catch is way too big for what I use my tape for. Anyone know how to get the original I would take all I could find.


----------



## gotmud

I use the original Stanley 25' . I tried the fat max, didn't like it. I also tried the new bostitch from lowes, didn't like it either. I prefer the smaller tape especially for running bead, board, etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gazman

For years I would buy name brand tapes. But now I consider them a consumable item. A fat max extreme retails for about $43.00 here and I consider that to much. So now I buy tapes from my local Gyprock store for $10.00. They dont last as long as the Stanley but I sure dont use 4 to 1. The $10.00 tape has a magnetic tip and most of my work is on steel framed homes so that suits me great.


----------



## JustMe

An older thread about a new tape measure. I've wondered at times if anyone ever tried one: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/compass-guide-tape-measure-1582/

Looks like it's going to be handled in U.S. stores starting October, but one might be able to get on a list for buying earlier: http://acadianatools.com/page11.html

Couple videos:


----------



## moore

I've heard of a mex hanging crew that used a 2' stick... when I say stick ,,I mean a stick with notches ... not sure the measure on those notches , but what I was told there cuts were tight .. to measure length and width they flip the stick end over end ..how they measured the boxes is beyond me ,,but ,,If it works for them ,,who's to say It's wrong,,,


Leave It to a mex. to find the easy way out ..[or is that in:blink:]


----------



## chris

16' fat max. Arguably the best:thumbsup:fits in hand peerrrrrffecT


----------



## SlimPickins

I take a pair of snips to all my Fat Max tape measures, I can't stand the big catch. After I cut them I file them smooth, then they're easier to rip with. I used to use Craftsman because they replace them forever
(I asked the guy "so if I cut this tape on this counter with my hatchet you'll repace it?" 
"Yes" 
"Well then, you just sold two of them!")

...but they're just too flimsy for a solo hanger. They ARE great for ripping though, I used to switch to one when I was down to piecing in, but that got to be too much of a pain in the ass. I use the regular Fat Max, 25 ft.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I love the fat max, best damn tape ever made:thumbup: but what to hell type of contraption is that, on the end of it 

Guess you will half to do what slim says, grind the end off of them, or, post up their email address for us, so we can all complain:furious:

Main reason I liked them, you can see the numbers easily, which is great when your eye sight starts to go like mine. Getting old sucks


----------



## mudslingr

I like the Fat Max too. I use an adjustable Olfa knife to cut with so the tape blade really doesn't bother me but I could see how it affects those who use the stationery knives.


----------



## Checkers

The old reliable Stanley 25' Chrome without Blade Armor. I buy them when they're on sale at our local lumber yard. $5.00/each. I bought ten last year.










Fat Max is too damn big.

Mudslinger, I'm an OLFA man myself. I use the *Olfa Auto-Lock Utility Knife.*


----------



## SlimPickins

Checkers said:


> The old reliable Stanley 25' Chrome without Blade Armor. I buy them when they're on sale at our local lumber yard. $5.00/each. I bought ten last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Max is too damn big.
> 
> Mudslinger, I'm an OLFA man myself. I use the *Olfa Auto-Lock Utility Knife.*


Well now, if we're talking razor knives, I've been using this fixed blade since style since '99 or so....... http://hydestore.com/hyde-tools-42080-fixed-blade-angle-head-utility-knife.html


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Old faithful (as long as they keep making em' in the U.S.)


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Old faithful (as long as they keep making em' in the U.S.)


Same here ..I don't store my blades in the knife . They get knocked around and loose there edge .I liked the older ones better .The new ones have that lock nose thing ,,, Still I like my Stanley blades.


----------



## cdwoodcox

I took slims advice and just ground down the catch on my grinding wheel. Should work just like old tape now. it was actually nice cause I could custom form it to my liking.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Same here ..I don't store my blades in the knife . They get knocked around and loose there edge .I liked the older ones better .The new ones have that lock nose thing ,,, Still I like my Stanley blades.


That Hyde knife has a locking tail, the end unscrews and the body swivels....fast and easy. I sharpen my blades about 15-20 times before I pitch them, and I haven't had a problem with blades losing their edge in the Hyde....it took some getting used to at first but now I'm lost without it....can't stand old-school straight body-tool-required-for-blade-change knives anymore.


----------



## moore

I have never sharpened a utility blade .


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> I have never sharpened a utility blade .


It's a lot quicker than changing one (although not by much with the hyde), and I only have to spend $17 on a 100 pack.....well, I don't actually remember how long it's been, but it's been a long time.:thumbsup: Plus, I can put the kind of edge I want on it. I get a lot of mileage of out blades. I've seen guys chuck 5 blades in one day and laugh at me for sharpening. It really hurts my feelings :laughing: I've met 4 or 5 other sharpeners in my time, but I don't think there are all that many of us. It's a ritual really (probably left over from the days when I needed to break out a screwdriver to change a blade), and it just happens to save money too. Not to mention that I'm always using a razor sharp blade


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> That Hyde knife has a locking tail, the end unscrews and the body swivels....fast and easy. I sharpen my blades about 15-20 times before I pitch them, and I haven't had a problem with blades losing their edge in the Hyde....it took some getting used to at first but now I'm lost without it....can't stand old-school straight body-tool-required-for-blade-change knives anymore.


I'm speaking of this blade slim.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I'm speaking of this blade slim.


I'm like you and PA rocker, Like the old faithfuls, But I liked to find the blades with the 3 notches , (not 2) on the top of the blade, so the blade would stick out just a bit farther. Better for cutting a 45 off the back of sheets. Seems all you find these days is the slide/retractable knives.

But like slim, I sharpen my blade, always carried a small sharpening stone on me. Over time, the blade would get a slight curve in it, making it more easy to cut with. I would be right pissed off when one broke


----------



## cdwoodcox

Sharpening blades would just be another reason for guys to stop and smoke.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> I'm speaking of this blade slim.


Yeah, that's what I used to use before the Hyde. You should treat yourself to one... It's all ergonomicallish!:yes::thumbup: Now you've got me thinking....I need to dig out the last one one from my 5-pack....after a long while the nubs holding the blade wear out and you need to replace it, but they're so worth it.




2buckcanuck said:


> I'm like you and PA rocker, Like the old faithfuls, But I liked to find the blades with the 3 notches , (not 2) on the top of the blade, so the blade would stick out just a bit farther. Better for cutting a 45 off the back of sheets. Seems all you find these days is the slide/retractable knives.
> 
> But like slim, I sharpen my blade, always carried a small sharpening stone on me. Over time, the blade would get a slight curve in it, making it more easy to cut with. I would be right pissed off when one broke


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cdwoodcox said:


> Sharpening blades would just be another reason for guys to stop and smoke.


You can sharpen a blade in under 10 seconds, How long does it take for you to change one. Can you do it faster than you can text message on your cell phone, the new addictive vice of the younger generation:whistling2:

Some of us with talent, know how to smoke and work at the same time, some even know how to talk and work at the same time. Do you text message all day at work CD, just like 2buckjr does:furious:


----------



## cdwoodcox

2buckcanuck said:


> You can sharpen a blade in under 10 seconds, How long does it take for you to change one. Can you do it faster than you can text message on your cell phone, the new addictive vice of the younger generation:whistling2:
> 
> Some of us with talent, know how to smoke and work at the same time, some even know how to talk and work at the same time. Do you text message all day at work CD, just like 2buckjr does:furious:


I can change a blade while walking back to the stack from getting a measurement. 
I don't text message at work. I barely answer my phone at work unless I'm waiting for an answer from a contractor or I have some guys on another job and they call to ask me something they should already know. That is why I have voicemail.
I don't allow smoking inside my jobs. I figure at some point in the morning you will have to walk outside to piss smoke then, you also have your whole lunch break (1/2 hour) to smoke. And of course who doesn't have to piss in the afternoon.


----------



## cdwoodcox

I have never seen or heard of anyone sharpening razor blades. Maybe that could be explained. I would have thought it would have taken some time. Most of the time blades get destroyed by hitting nails or screws or some other sort of metal. At that point would you still sharpen or pitch?


----------



## SlimPickins

cdwoodcox said:


> I have never seen or heard of anyone sharpening razor blades. Maybe that could be explained. I would have thought it would have taken some time. Most of the time blades get destroyed by hitting nails or screws or some other sort of metal. At that point would you still sharpen or pitch?


You can still sharpen if a little bit of the tip gets busted off, but bigger breaks mean pitching. I used to sharpen mine until they were all curved, but now I sharpen until they just don't want to take an edge as nicely. I've gotten better at it over the years, but the biggest jump I had in technique was after I learned how to sharpen my chisels for fine woodworking....you gotta know your sh!t to get a chisel just right. I still suck at chisels :laughing:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> You can sharpen a blade in under 10 seconds, How long does it take for you to change one. Can you do it faster than you can text message on your cell phone, the new addictive vice of the younger generation:whistling2:
> 
> Some of us with talent, know how to smoke and work at the same time, some even know how to talk and work at the same time. Do you text message all day at work CD, just like 2buckjr does:furious:


I once heard an old timer tell his help....
[If you can't work and talk at the same time SHUT UP!]


----------



## moore

cdwoodcox said:


> I can change a blade while walking back to the stack from getting a measurement.
> I don't text message at work. I barely answer my phone at work unless I'm waiting for an answer from a contractor or I have some guys on another job and they call to ask me something they should already know. That is why I have voicemail.
> I don't allow smoking inside my jobs. I figure at some point in the morning you will have to walk outside to piss smoke then, you also have your whole lunch break (1/2 hour) to smoke. And of course who doesn't have to piss in the afternoon.


I had a stone smith hold me up this week ,,laying fake rock on fireplace .
He said a day and a half he'd be out of my way ..I told him not to drag his scaffold in ,,use mine..This tool spent more time texting ,,talking than laying rock . ...AND about nothin,,nascar/hunting/bullsh!t!!! 
His phone went dead ,,so he brings in his charger F/N sad.
Next day his boss rolls in [hustler] Finishes up the fireplace . Cleans the room up . Cleans the mortar off my scaffold .And offers to pay me for the use of my scaffold . I said to him Thanks for getting me back on track. I don't mind working around the other subs IF the other subs are working. My g/cs know to call me at noon,,or quitting time h/os are told this also .....OH!!! Do not walk up to me with a cell phone to your ear and expect me to answer any questions ...I will walk away!


----------



## cdwoodcox

moore said:


> I once heard an old timer tell his help....
> [If you can't work and talk at the same time SHUT UP!]


I had a cop tell me that about 3 years ago. I was going around 40 in a 30 he pulled me over and asked what the hurry was. I said I was just talking and didn't realize I was speeding. He came back with a warning ticket and said if I can't talk and drive at the same time just drive and keep my mouth shut. I said thank you and gladly accepted my warning ticket.


----------



## Brian S

This is the one I like best, plus I picked a load up for only £4.99 each


----------



## gazman

Years ago I worked with an older guy and as his eye sight was failing I told him that he should get a tape in brail. 

Theres another opening for Rick:whistling2:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Years ago I worked with an older guy and as his eye sight was failing I told him that he should get a tape in brail.
> 
> Theres another opening for Rick:whistling2:


That's not funny:no:I have to use a light to set a screw .
And the floaters are getting worse..


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> That's not funny:no:I have to use a light to set a screw .
> And the floaters are getting worse..



Like I said that was years ago. Now I am feeling his pain.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> That's not funny:no:I have to use a light to set a screw .
> And the floaters are getting worse..


Just go to the dollar store and get those cheap reading glasses for 2bucks.

I'm up to the 200 + prescription now, Think I only got a few more prescriptions to go up in, then I will be a blind taper :blink:


----------

